# B13 mods



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

I got a 1992 Sentra i want to know of any mods that i can do to it .Got any ideas???


----------



## aztecred92 (Jun 17, 2002)

use this button







and you'll find lots of stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

I just ran across this site. Looks like some interesting B13 stuff here, he seems to have done his homework re suspensions.

http://www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentraspringsandstruts.html


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Hey, that's my site!

Yes, I've been trying to record everything I learn and discover on the Sentra. Trying to make the information a bit easier for others to find.

Unfortunately, I do not cater to chrome and body kits and clear corners. I am strictly performance handling for Solo II competition. It's still a work in progress, but so are all of our cars.

Please do check out the site, and feel free to email with any questions or for any clarifications.

Thanks!

Greg "not frequenting the forums so much anymore" Wellwood


----------



## eugenefl (Apr 3, 2003)

Skinny G said:


> *Hey, that's my site!
> 
> *


Wow! Great site. I actually found it searching the web and thought I'd hop on NissanForums to see if this had been posted already. I guess it has! 

I just recently order my Eibach Sportlines and KYB/AGX's and am just waiting for the delivery guy to show up with them. I have some Koni bumpstops sitting on the kitchen table already. I am truly excited to get it all installed. 

It was good to read about your impressions of the drive and ride quality with your different setups. It is certainly nice to read information based on someone's experiences rather than echo info.

I tell ya, I truly have to admire your level of documentation. Great stuff! I only with there was a site like this dedicated to the GA16DE to SR20DET swap!!!


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

that is a great site. it answered a few questions that i have been wondering. thanx.


----------

